# Simple Side Dish...Onion Orzo with Mushrooms



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2010)

I needed a starch side dish for dinner last night, and was out of rice and potatoes.  I threw this together and it turned out great, and *really* tasty, so thought I'd share.....

In a med. size saucepan...
Saute' fresh mushrooms in butter.  (canned mushrooms would work)
1 cup of Orzo pasta
2 cups water
1 envelope Lipton Onion Soup mix

Bring to a boil, cover and take heat down to lowest setting.  Cook for 15 min.  Remove cover, and fluff with a fork.  Return lid for 5 minutes.

I was shocked at how good it was, with a wonderful "mouth feel" and flavor.  Husband said this is a keeper.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be trying that! Maybe Tonight!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I needed a starch side dish for dinner last night, and was out of rice and potatoes.  I threw this together and it turned out great, and *really* tasty, so thought I'd share.....
> 
> In a med. size saucepan...
> Saute' fresh mushrooms in butter.  (canned mushrooms would work)
> ...


Kayele,
I do the same thingThe only thing differerent Is sauteed garlic cook orzo in chicken broth abd fresh cut onion. Tth kids ask for it all the time,
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Kayele,
> I do the same thingThe only thing differerent Is sauteed garlic cook orzo in chicken broth abd fresh cut onion. Tth kids ask for it all the time,
> kades



That sounds good too Kades. It was really good with the dry onion soup mix, and I'm wondering how it would be with other dry soup mixes, like Lipton chicken noodle, or Knorr vegetable soup mix.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2010)

I was all set to make this but don't have the onion soup mix.I'll have to go at it another day.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 29, 2010)

Onion soup mix is one of my favorite semi-homemade items and is a staple in my kitchen.

I really like this recipe you posted.  I've put orzo on the grocery list (for next month). 

Is Onion Orzo with Mushrooms  going to be the name?  How about OOM?  Or something cuter?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds good too Kades. It was really good with the dry onion soup mix, and I'm wondering how it would be with other dry soup mixes, like Lipton chicken noodle, or Knorr vegetable soup mix.



I did this with Knorr vegetable soup mix last night.  While it was pretty with the vegetable in it, I didn't like the flavor, so I'm sticking with the onion soup mix.  Just thought I'd pass on the update.


----------



## Littlechef (Dec 7, 2010)

This looks really good ... we love orzo.  This would be great with either meatloaf or roast chicken.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 7, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> ...Husband said this is a keeper.


You sure he didn't say YOU'RE a keeper? This sounds delish!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just bought some Orzo, will be trying this!  Thanks, Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 24, 2019)

Today, this is as good as it was way back then, but tonight I added *sun dried chopped tomatoes *to the mixture with rave results for such a simple recipe.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Today, this is as good as it was way back then, but tonight I added *sun dried chopped tomatoes *to the mixture with rave results for such a simple recipe.



I always have rice and packaged onion soup on hand. Those two items stay on my grocery list, whether I need them or not. And canned mushrooms. Right now (Pirate did last months shopping) I have six small cans of them also. 

One of my favorite veggies to eat all by myself is stewed canned American tomatoes. Pirate does not like them as just a veggie on their own. Good! More for me.


----------

